# Giant Microbes: cute, weird soft toys



## AmberLilith (Apr 19, 2008)

Been looking at these, I think they're so cute!!!

GIANTmicrobes

Thought I'd share, in case you haven't seen them
What does everyone think then? 
I think i'll be buying them for lots of friends this year!  Just can't decide which to get...


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 19, 2008)

ha ha i want the chlamydia he's cute xx


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 19, 2008)

My friend has HIV*. He's so proud of it.

*Yes, I mean the GiantMicrobe of HIV.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 19, 2008)

They're really adorable and clever. My friend loves these


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Apr 20, 2008)

lol. They're so cute!


----------



## Babylard (Apr 20, 2008)

LoL i love the anabaena... i love the cute heterocyst... but some of them are really bizzare.  i really like the bacterial phage.  it brings back high school memories xD sooo cute!


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 20, 2008)

Mad Cow Disease is adorable too.....


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh wow thats definitely unique.

It's my friends 21st soon so maybe I'll get her one, she's a science student too lol.


----------



## Kalico (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh my god. Thank you for posting this, they're too cute!! LOL


----------



## kimmy (Apr 20, 2008)

ahhh dude! awesome. i'm totally getting the flea for my dog.


----------



## captodometer (Apr 21, 2008)

Want most of them for myself, LOL.  Yeah, I know I'm weird but I'm a public health person.  The Ebola one looks more like a roundworm than a filovirus though, so I would probably pass on that one.

And if you all like the stuffed toys, you will probably like Infectious Awareables too: clothes and accessories with various microbes on them.  I have the anthrax scarf.  I think the gonorrhea/chlamydia boxer shorts are next


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 21, 2008)

they are sublime! must have one!


----------



## Dani (Apr 21, 2008)

OHH I got one of these ages ago at a Museum in the city!!  I  got the bedbug and its the sweetest thing ever =)


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 22, 2008)

Things you thought you would never post on Specktra:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_ha ha i want the chlamydia he's cute xx_


----------



## somethingsinful (Apr 23, 2008)

I have had The Common Cold for ages and I just love him


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Apr 23, 2008)

I really really want to give someone herpes, it's so cute haha


----------



## sinergy (Apr 23, 2008)

this is great!! thanks for posting, im sending the link to my old cosmo instructors so they can get some for the bacteria/biology lessons. lol.


----------



## sofabean (Apr 25, 2008)

Haha yeah, these are really funny. they used to sell them at my work.


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 25, 2008)

Eek, I just got to the checkout and realised I could potentially spend about £50 in one go... maybe I should just get a couple of birthday presents for now n save the rest 'til later...?


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Apr 25, 2008)

These are adorable yet weird!  I wish I thought of something like this.  Cha-Ching!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 26, 2008)

Hehe they're so adorable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Look at the little bookworm...naw


----------



## ri0tdorque (Apr 29, 2008)

OMG I have a few of those!!! When I was pregnant they were selling them on thinkgeek.com and I had to have them for my little baby he plays with a few of them and it cracks me up knowing he's playing with mono and bookworm. They are so adorable.


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 30, 2008)

Riotdorque, that's class. I think i'll buy one for my friend for her son now!


----------



## ri0tdorque (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberLilith* 

 
_Riotdorque, that's class. I think i'll buy one for my friend for her son now!_

 
Well they *are* cute and I figured why not ends up he likes them and I get a giggle out of watching him play with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You totally should buy one for your friend's son but then again most people don't have my sense of humor.


----------



## Annie (Apr 30, 2008)

I love these things. I bought a couple of them as gifts for people a few years back. I gave my day the ulcer (he likes to prominently display this in his office and tell everyone that his daughter gave him ulcers for his birthday) and a friend syphilis.


----------



## Jello89 (Jun 5, 2008)

LOL! My Bf got me the common cold and the mononucleosis..Because I always get sick from each other and Cause I had mono at some point in time......


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Jun 5, 2008)

I got HIV from a friend 2 Christmas's ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They're so cute!


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 6, 2008)

Aww I love Penicillin, so cute!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 6, 2008)

I love Algae and Braincell!!
Toxic mold is pretty scary too!

How funny is it that Herpes looks like a sun! ha! nothin' sunshiny about herpes i'm sure!!


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 8, 2008)

I want herpes lol


----------

